# Money Making guru on Late Late Show



## oldtimer (20 Apr 2007)

Anybody opinions on guy (didnt get his name) on Late Late Show. Became millionaire at 33 through trading. Should we follow his advice i.e. China etc? My head keeps saying it was Clubman but my heart says it couldnt be.


----------



## marwal (21 Apr 2007)

His name is Mark Shipman and the book is called "the next big investment"He seamed to know his stuff .Eddie Hobbs also agrees China is the to go if you have money to invest.


----------



## kilomike (21 Apr 2007)

China, India, Oil, Coffee, Water, He sounded like he knew his stuff. Reckons the developing nations want what we have.


----------



## Nemesis (21 Apr 2007)

I was very sceptical when I first heard this being trailed at the start of the show and was fully expecting some harebrained presentation from another 'guru' that I could laugh at and pick holes in, but it wasn't like that at all. He really sounded like he knew what he was talking about and was very impressive. Don't know if it's quite as easy as he makes it sound but it certainly seems worth investigating further.


----------



## Del3D (21 Apr 2007)

Just remember he "made his money by trading", but on commission with other people's money as he managed an early hedge fund (keeping 20% of the profits - no gain, no fee) - While it was probably hard work, we all know that this is the way to make money! His book seems to be getting good reviews on Amazon etc.

I would also suggest another pundit, with a (remarkably) similar strategy! "Hot Commodities: How Anyone Can Invest Profitably in the World's Best Market - J. Rogers" (The Jim Rogers as seen on CNBC, Bloomberg etc.)


----------



## DrMoriarty (21 Apr 2007)

I thought the _Late Late Show _was hosted by a money-making guru...?


----------



## diarmuidc (21 Apr 2007)

oldtimer said:


> Became millionaire at 33 through trading.


Sounds good but to put it into perspective what age and how much did he start trading with? 10 grand at 25 or 800,000 trust at 21? (obviously I am exaggerating here but you get my point)


----------



## ninsaga (21 Apr 2007)

He had his parents remortgage their house & borrowed from relatives - he started out with around £60k I think.

ninsaga


----------



## shakeydude (21 Apr 2007)

Yeah,

I thought that he was good too. His advice was clear and straightforward and his analogies about investing to say, buying double glazing were interesting. I believe I saw a stat that you a 5 times more likely to get a divorce than change banks in England....but I suppose you can get stats to prove anything;-).
I would be interested in the books that he read when he was starting off


----------



## ClubMan (21 Apr 2007)

I thought he was good - basic sensible advice clearly put across about things like moving money to get the best deposir rate etc. No get rich quick schemes/scams or anything like that as far as I could see although I'm not sure that his sort of success is easily achievable by most people. I tuned in late and thought it might be _Nick Leeson _since _Galway United _were in _Dublin _last night and he's their [broken link removed]!


----------



## sunrock (22 Apr 2007)

It`s  easy to say invest in china ,commodities etc ,but the problem is one needs money to invest first day.
O.k. maybe your nice pareents will remortgage the house and let you invest the money to make the big returns...presumably the money is never returned because it`s earning to big a return to ever cash in.....if you are willing to take money from  parents house,it`s unlikely to be anything other than a permanent loan.
Or why not manage a fund....get 10k from a 100 people thats a million.....tell them you are going to invest it in hot stocks,china etc...no charges just 20% on the gains....well if the returns were 20%..includes inflation and dividends so with good stock selection not  impossible to achieve....thats 20% of 200k.....40k a year.
The easy money is getting paid to talk on chat shows.


----------



## room305 (23 Apr 2007)

sunrock said:


> The easy money is getting paid to talk on chat shows.



I didn't see the late late show but Mark Shipman is very well respected. I know of one investor with a seven figure portfolio who uses very similar methods to Shipman for a large portion of his investments.

What's interesting is that he invests using spreadbetting to avail of its tax free status. Spreadbetting is quite conducive to over-trading (I think the interface is designed this way) but by following his methods you can eliminate a lot of these easy mistakes.

He lists his portfolio on his website


----------



## sunrock (23 Apr 2007)

I do believe that mr shipman is a smart investor.My point is he is acting like a fund manager and thus he is using other peoples money to invest....he takes his cut and makes his money that way.However this way of making money is not available to the average guy who then has to take the money tips such as shopping aroundfor the best interest rates etc
Also if one took his advise about investing in commodities and china and they might as well  keep shipmans cut by investing themselves ....well that is all fine and dandy....only problem is that the people who have little money can`t get rich this way as it takes money to make money. people who have a lot of money wouldn`t be as interested as they haven`t such a desperate need to get extra money or have invested it wisely already.


----------



## room305 (23 Apr 2007)

sunrock said:


> I do believe that mr shipman is a smart investor.My point is he is acting like a fund manager and thus he is using other peoples money to invest....he takes his cut and makes his money that way.However this way of making money is not available to the average guy who then has to take the money tips such as shopping aroundfor the best interest rates etc
> Also if one took his advise about investing in commodities and china and they might as well  keep shipmans cut by investing themselves ....well that is all fine and dandy....only problem is that the people who have little money can`t get rich this way as it takes money to make money. people who have a lot of money wouldn`t be as interested as they haven`t such a desperate need to get extra money or have invested it wisely already.



This makes no sense at all. Anyone who has a "desperate need to get extra money" would be well advised to take on additional work, reduce spending and forego investing in commodities or China or Mr. Shipman's fund and I am sure he would advise likewise.

Few people who attempt to "get rich" do anything other than lose their initial investment if they have a short time-scale for doing so. Consistent gains compounded over several decades will, through the magic of compound interest, accrue huge gains from a small initial sum. Such investing is easily within reach of even the smallest of investors.


----------



## Bob_tg (23 Apr 2007)

If Warren Buffett were on this thread, he might advise to "invest in what you know".  I wonder how many investors in China have actually been there?


----------



## room305 (23 Apr 2007)

Bob_tg said:


> If Warren Buffett were on this thread, he might advise to "invest in what you know".  I wonder how many investors in China have actually been there?



Or realise how much speculative money the Chinese are investing in these stocks themselves. Stories of houses being remortgaged to pawn brokers to invest in the Shanghai index abound.


----------



## teatimer (23 Apr 2007)

room305 said:


> Or realise how much speculative money the Chinese are investing in these stocks themselves. Stories of houses being remortgaged to pawn brokers to invest in the Shanghai index abound.


 
didn't the Dutch do this with tulip bulbs in the 1700s? Say a programme on this on the Business Channel. Fine until a downturn is triggered and everyone rushes to sell...


----------



## room305 (23 Apr 2007)

teatimer said:


> didn't the Dutch do this with tulip bulbs in the 1700s?



I believe it is called a speculative bubble


----------



## Fat Cat (23 Apr 2007)

Kenny can't interview - he should stick to radio, but regardless, Shipman was a man brimming with knowledge, astuteness, confidence and success. 

He has gone a little way to inspire me to make more out of what I have, risk and all things considered.

Did anyone catch him at the Delta Index Talk in Dublin on the following Saturday?

[broken link removed]

Come to think of it, what are people's opinions on Delta and Spreadbetting? Anybody part of it? 

For those who would like to know more without losing their nose, there is also the simulator... 
[broken link removed]


----------



## Happy Girl (29 Apr 2007)

Shipman mentioned going the route of commodoties via ETFs. How does one go about that. Have done search on previous threads but nothing specific. Where do I get a listing of ETFs in the commodity market.


----------



## alpina (29 Apr 2007)

Have a browse through here; easyetf.com

Have some worthwhile investments...


----------



## LexLuthor (30 Apr 2007)

BTW you can watch [broken link removed] if you missed it...


----------

